# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  تصنيف الاردن في تصفيات كاس العالم

## ابو نعيم

*تصنيف المنتخب الاردني في تصفيات كاس العالم 2014*


*اعتمد الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم موعد انطلاق منافسات الدور الأول من منافسات**تصفيات كأس العالم 2014 التي تقام نهائياتها في البرازيل**.* 


*وقرر الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم إقامة الجولة الأولى**من مباريات الدور الأول يوم 8 أكتوبر/تشرين الأول 2010 في حين تقام الجولة الثانية**يوم 12 من ذات الشهر**.*


*وسيقوم الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم في وقت لاحق**بإعلان نظام إقامة التصفيات**.*


*يذكر أن أربعة منتخبات نجحت في التأهل لتمثيل القارة**الآسيوية في نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 في جنوب أفريقيا، وهي اليابان وكوريا الجنوبية**وأستراليا وكوريا الشمالية**.*


*وقد صادق الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم على اعتماد نظام**تصفيات كأس العالم 2014 التي تقام في البرازيل**.*

*وقررت لجنة المسابقات في**الاتحاد الآسيوي اعتماد النظام ذاته الذي استخدم في تصفيات كأس العام 2010، وبحيث**تحصل أفضل خمسة منتخبات في التصفيات الحالية على بطاقات التأهل المباشر للدور*


*الأول من التصفيات**.*

*وتبدأ التصفيات عبر الدور**التمهيدي الأول الذي يشهد مشاركة 38 منتخباً يتم توزيعها بحسب القرعة لخوض مباراتي**ذهاب وإياب**.* 
*وفي نهاية الدور التمهيدي الأول يتأهل أفضل 11 منتخباً بحسب**التصنيف مباشرة للأدوار النهائية، في حين يتعين على المنتخبات الثمانية المتبقية**خوض الدور التمهيدي الثاني عبر أربع مواجهات تقام أيضاً بنظام الذهاب**والإياب**.* 
*ويتأهل 11 منتخباً من الدور التمهيدي الأول و4 من الدور التمهيدي**الثاني ليصبح عدد الفرق 20 فريقاً في الدور الأول يتم توزيعها على خمس مجموعات تضم**كل منها 4 فرق**.* 
*ويتأهل أول فريقين من كل مجموعة إلى الدور النهائي الذي يشهد**مشاركة 10 منتخبات سيتم توزيعها على مجموعتين تضم كل منها خمسة فرق**.* 
*ويتأهل**أول فريقين من كل مجموعة في الدور النهائي إلى نهائيات كأس العالم مباشرة، في حين**يتوجب على الفريقين الحاصلين على المركز الثالث خوض الملحق**.*


*تصنيف المنتخبات الآسيوية حسب تصفيات كاس العالم** 2010* *الأخيرة*
*1.         استراليا
2.         كوريا الجنوبية
3.         اليابان
4.         كوريا الشمالية
5.         البحرين
6.         السعودية
7.         ايران
8.         قطر
9.         أوزبكستان
10.   الامارات
11.   سوريا 
12.   عمان
13.   الأردن
14.   العراق
15.   الصين
16.   سنغافورة
17.   الكويت
18.   ركمانستان
19.   تايلاند
20.   لبنان
21.   اليمن
22.   طاجكستان
23.   هونج كونج
24.   اندونيسيا
25.   قرغيزيستان
26.   المالديف
27.   الهند
28.   ماليزيا
29.   كومبوديا
30.   افغانستان
31.   نيبال 
32.   بنغلاديش
33.   فيتنام
34.   سريلانكا
35.   منغوليا
36.   فلسطين
37.   باكستان
38.   تيمورالشرقية
39.   مكاو
40.   تايوان
41.   ميانمار
42.   جوام
43.   بوتان

* 
 

*سيكون شكل التصفيات حسب الشكل التالي**:*


*•* *عدد المنتخبات المشاركة في التصفيات 43 منتخباً**.* 


*•* *لقارة آسيا 4.5 مقعد مشارك في النهائيات**.* 


*•* *المنتخبات التي تحمل التصنيف من 1 - 5 تتأهل مباشرة**للمرحلة 3 (وهي منتخبات كل من استراليا, كوريا الجنوبية, اليابان , كوريا الشمالية** ,* *السعودية او البحرين**)*


*المرحلة**الأولى*

*المنتخبات التي تحمل التصنيف من 6-43 يتم وضعها في سلتين. السلة**الأولى للمنتخبات ذات التصنيف من 6-24 (بدءً من السعودية وانتهاءً باندونيسيا**),* *والسلة الثانية للمنتخبات ذات التصنيف من 25-43 (بدءً من قرغيزيستان وانتهاء**ببوتان**)* 
*يتم اجراء قرعة لكي يلعب منتخب من السلة الأولى مع منتخب آخر من**السلة الثانية مباراتا ذهاب واياب لخروج المغلوب منهما ويتأهل بذلك للمراحل اللاحقة**المنتخبات الفائزة من هذه المرحلة وعددها 19 فائزاً**.*  
*يتم عبور المنتخبات**ذات التصنيف 1-11 من بين المنتخبات ال19 الفائزة الى المرحلة الثالثة مباشرةً, في**حين تتأهل المنتخبات الثمانية المتبقية الى المرحلة الثانية من التصفيات**.* 


*المرحلة الثانية*


*تخوض مباريات هذه المرحلة المنتخبات الثمانية**الفائزة من المرحلة الأولى والتي لم تصعد تلقائياً للمرحلة الثالثة من التصفيات**.* *حيث يتم اجراء قرعة بين هذه المنتخبات الثمانية لتلعب مباريات ذهاب وأياب لخروج**المغلوب منها, وبهذا تتأهل أربعة منتخبات من*


*هذه المرحلة الى المرحلة الثالثة من التصفيات**.* 

*وبذلك يتأهل للمرحلة الثالثة 20 منتخباً, هي*


*- 5* *منتخبات ذات التصنيف الأعلى والتي تأهلت مباشرة**للمرحلة الثالثة**.*


*-11* *منتخبا هي المتأهلة من المرحلة الأولى من**التصفيات**.* 


*-4* *أربعة منتخبات وهي المتأهلة من المرحلة الثانية من**التصفيات**.* 


*المرحلة الثالثة من التصفيات*

*ستضم هذ**هالمرحلة 20 منتخباً تقسم إلى خمس مجموعات بواقع اربع منتخبات لكل مجموعة حيث يترشح**الاول والثاني من كل مجموعة إلى المرحلة الرابعة والأخيرة من التصفيات**.*  
*المرحلة الرابعة والأخيرة* 
*المنتخبات**العشر المتأهلة من المرحلة الثالثة يتم تقسيمها إلى مجموعتين بواقع خمس منتخبات لكل**مجموعة حيث يتأهل اول وثاني كل مجموعة إلى نهائيات كاس العالم 2014 مباشرةً**.*  
*الملحق الآسيوي* 
*يلعب المنتخبان اللذان انهيا المرحلة الرابعة**من التصفيات في المركز الثالث في المجموعتين مباراتي ذهاب واياب لتحديد الفائز**منهما لملاقاة بطل أوقيانوسيا* 
*الملحق الآسيوي** –* *الأوقياني* 
*يتاهل المنتخب الفائز من الملحق الآسيوي لخوض مباراتي ذهاب**واياب مع المنتخب المتأهل عن قارة أوقيانوسيا**.*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

thanks abo na3eem

----------


## ابو نعيم

> thanks abo na3eem





شكرا على مرورك وردك الجميل

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

هاد من لطفك خيي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا رب نتأهل لكأس العالم 2014

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]متل كل مرة بنحلم على الفاضي 
[/align]

----------


## ابو نعيم

> يا رب نتأهل لكأس العالم 2014





اللهم امين
ان شاء الله يكون الاردن في نهائيات كاس العالم 2014

----------


## ابو نعيم

> [align=center]متل كل مرة بنحلم على الفاضي [/align][align=center]





> [/align]




ليش انت زعلان خلينا نحلم حتى حلم محسوب علينا 
اول خطوة هي تاهل الى نهائيات كاس اسيا ثم بداء في استعداد للتصفيات كاس العالم

----------

